# Buon compleanno Homer



## Nocciola (5 Dicembre 2016)

tanti auguri
:bacio:


----------



## Fiammetta (5 Dicembre 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> View attachment 12218
> 
> tanti auguri
> :bacio:


buon compleannoooooooooo !!!! :cincin:


----------



## Brunetta (5 Dicembre 2016)

Auguri!


----------



## perplesso (5 Dicembre 2016)

auguri


----------



## marietto (5 Dicembre 2016)

Auguri!


----------



## ologramma (6 Dicembre 2016)

Homer scusami anche tu ,vale lo stesso scritto che ho detto ad Andrea lila Auguroni in ritardo :up:


----------



## spleen (6 Dicembre 2016)

Auguri Homer!


----------



## Leda (6 Dicembre 2016)

*Ecchecos'è...*

.... un'epidemia di compleanni?? 




*A U G U R I !!!*​


----------



## Buscopann (6 Dicembre 2016)

Avete rotto la minchia con tutti si compleanni. È sempre festa qui?! 






























AUGURI HOMER!!!! :cincin:
BUON COMPLEANNO!! :cincin2:

Buscopann


----------

